# The turkey of four shells....



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

I woke on with a detailed plan. First I would make it a rather odd and often ignored chunk of state land looong before anyone else and set up on the 8 gobblers less than 300 yards off...

They decided to roost 1/4 mile away. I chased them down but hens found them first. Even once within eyesight as a long beard worked down a ridge and a hen walked in at 70 yards and stole him.

Plan b was a decent tom using a very visual field. I was sure someone had hunted him in the morning but was shocked to pull up and hear him gobbling. I snuck down a fence row having to belly crawl the last ten yards to a decent tree. Let out a call. "Here he comes...". For reasons only known to him. He decided to cross the fence and work in behind. I was pinned. He then hung up at 40 yards. I made the snap decision to move and shoot. Miss. Desperation calls for a second shot. Miss. Running off. I felt my hopes leave with him. 


I then met up with my best friend jason (firefighter) for the first team turkey run in 4 seasons. I talked him into returning to my morning set. Surely one of the 8 birds would be without a hen. We found them gobbling to a harem of ladies. They were workable. But only by a combo of timed moves. Loud calling from one. Soft by the other. And finally just being in the right spot. One of us would shoot. It just wasn't me. Jason tagged an amazing mid morning gobbler. 










So again we were back to the world of mad dash run and gunning. We found a bird and then another. But hens were plentiful. I was regretting my rushing of this mornings field bird more and more with every gobble getting farther instead of closer. 

Then it happens. Two birds. GOOOOBBBLE!!!! A minute or two of no calling. GOOBBLLLE!! Closer. Jason without pause walks hard the opposite direction. I put my mouth call to the side. I won't be needing it. As Jason's calls get further and further. The birds get closer and closer. I see them. Taking turns strutting or walking. Never at the same. Both trying their hardest to impress this leaving lady. Two brush beards bouncing. I pick the blue head and squeeze. To my utter dismay the bird rolls but stands back up. Wobbly and not sure. He falls again but then attempts stand and walk. Without hesitation a full pattern of Jason's secret #9s follows up the first. He didn't get up again. 

View attachment 252413


10:30 and 1:30. Odd times for turkey killing. But a perfect day in the end.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice teamwork and congrats !


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats Guys!! Very Nice!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice shooting Tex!

Was a fairly epic day if I do say so. I only wish I could have seen the birds approach you, strutting and gobbling.

I also wish I could have witnessed the sacrificial spreading of tungsten throughout the woods in the am. 

I'm convinced both birds were damn near unkillable yesterday without teamwork.

WOOT!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Man, you guys were out there lighting up the woods, typical stateland hunters! 

Nice birds guys and good memories forever.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Trout King said:


> Man, you guys were out there lighting up the woods, typical stateland hunters!
> 
> Nice birds guys and good memories forever.


BAAAAHahahahaha!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heck of a team effort! Congrats!!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Great Story, thanks for sharing.

#9 s? like nine shot? really?


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Sam22 said:


> Great Story, thanks for sharing.
> 
> #9 s? like nine shot? really?


Yes. Non tox. Heavier than lead. 2 ounce loads.


----------



## vizslagirl (Dec 29, 2010)

Great story and nice birds


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Sam22 said:


> Great Story, thanks for sharing.
> 
> #9 s? like nine shot? really?


Yes. 9's. 9's that penetrate nearly 2" into ballistic gel at 77 yards. 

724 pellets flying at the head of a turkey at once.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm reading about this...TSS? Hand loads?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sam22 said:


> I'm reading about this...TSS? Hand loads?


Yes, Hal's TSS. It's for the Hoity Toity turkey hunters!

On a side note, at least Flockshot is a good trout fisherman! Haha! Just messing with you, kind of...


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Yes, Hal's TSS. It's for the Hoity Toity turkey hunters!
> 
> On a side note, at least Flockshot is a good trout fisherman! Haha! Just messing with you, kind of...



Hey, you own a 4000 dollar muzzleloader, I make 7 dollar a pull turkey loads. 

Nothing wrong with the best!


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

I blame joining the over under crowd for all my shotgunning. Ground swats take some getting used too


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice! Congrats! Thanks for sharing this with all of us!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Hal has some great recipes for sure


----------

